# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  New Chubby Frog Not Coming Out?

## Beekeepe

New frog owner here. I got a chubby frog for my first frog since I heard that they're hardy, they're adorable, and the conditions of my room seemed convenient (Humid, kept at around 75 degrees, lots of natural light, and I dim the lights at a consistent time every night.)

 My frog has buried himself in the coco fiber substrate, and hasn't come out since I got him. That was two days ago... 

I knew that this species stays burrowed most of the time, but how do I feed him if he's always buried in the dirt? I always check at night since I know chubby frogs are nocturnal. I've tried misting the tank to see if the sound of water in the dish makes him come out, but no dice. 

Should I be worried?? Is he stressed? The bottom of the tank is glass, so I can see that he's still breathing, but I don't want him to starve!

----------


## Beekeepe

Ok, so, I tried to unbury him and put some mealworms to his mouth, and he seemed to freak out and get scared... I don't know what to do if he won't eat... everything says to feed them every two days, but I don't know how to try and get him to eat without scaring him.  :Frown:  Maybe he will like crickets better?

----------


## Beekeepe

Please, if anyone has any advice, I'm really worried...

----------


## Beekeepe

Good news! Today, When I went to check the tank, I found my little friend like this:



I gave him about six crickets, and he ate all of them!

----------


## BossFrog

Aww he's cute! Sorry I wasn't here sooner :/

----------

Beekeepe

----------


## justalex

Keep us posted on the progress. Looking forward to seeing more photos of your new frog.

----------


## Beekeepe

> Aww he's cute! Sorry I wasn't here sooner :/





> Keep us posted on the progress. Looking forward to seeing more photos of your new frog.



Thanks!! Yeah, I'm gonna take as many pictures as I can.  :Smile:  He's very very cute. And it's fun to watch him eat.

----------


## Beekeepe

two more pictures from today!!

----------

